# ham brine and bacon brine



## salmonclubber (Dec 15, 2005)

hello everyone 

i made my first and only deer ham from a kit that came with all the stuff pre mixed was wondering if anyone had info on making your own ham brine and or bacon brine and info on how to use these brines thank you guys 
salmonclubber


----------



## Dutch (Dec 15, 2005)

salmon, if you can, get a copy of "Great Sausage Making, Curing & Smoking Meats" by Rytek Kutas. It was a great section on brining. Most brines for ham and bacon call for the use of Sodium Nitrite and/or Sodium Nitrate) For example Prague powder #1 contains 1 part Sodium Nitrite to 16 parts salt. Prague powder #2 and Morton's Tender Quick contains Sodium Nitrite and Sodium Nitrate. Morton's Tender Quick also contains sugar and other flavorings. The use of S. Nitrite and/or S. Nitrate is a must for Cold Smoking and Dry Curing of meats.

Because we made such large quantities of brine (50-100 gallons at a time) and since we were a commercial smoker, we bought each ingredient in bulk and mixed our own by weight. Water, equal amounts salt and brown or white sugar, some Liquid Smoke, the Sodium Nitrate and Nitrite and a secret ingredient that out Curemaster added after he chased us out of the Curing room.  :roll:  

As for a brine for Ham and Bacon- well, when we ran the smokehouses, we used the same brine formula for both.

I hope this gives you a start in the quest of your perfect brine solution!


----------



## dacdots (Dec 16, 2005)

Salmon,Earl is right about the book,a very good investment.One thing I learned about the use of sugar in your cure is not to use granulated sugar.Look around for DEXTROS it is only about 70 % sweet as sugar.The most important thing about it is that is a fine powder similar to powdered sugar.Because it is so fine in nature it enters the cells of the meat a lot better than regular sugar.It is also better for you and is a lot cheaper to buy than sugar.David


----------



## salmonclubber (Dec 16, 2005)

hello guys i ordered the book today it should be on its way here thanks for the info i cant wait to try it out i also ordered a perforated needle and a slanted end needle for the meat pump i got in the kit i cant wait to try spray pumping an elk roast and turning it into a ham you all take care and happy holidays 
huey


----------



## brandx (Jan 16, 2006)

Salmonclubber, I hope you didn't fall for the book and video deal like I did. The video is basically an infomercial for King Ryteks products. After I received the video and watched a portion of it I called the company and complained about it. They gave me credit for the cost of the movie. That was about 4 years ago. I never did take advantage of it. I wonder if its still good? hmmmm


----------



## cheech (Jan 20, 2006)

Brandx,

I also got sucked into the video but felt that there is some good info hidden in the videos that has helped me. 

Sometimes it only takes one little change to make a big difference and I was able to get a few from the video.


----------

